# Old school powerbooK G3 pismo



## gladdic (21 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai récupéré un vieux powerbook g3 pismo, j'ai commandé une alim, en me disant tranquille, je branche et tout fonctionne et ben non, RIEN...
Voilà la raison pour laquelle je m'adresse à vous.
Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2008)

Ben, vu l'abondance de précisions que tu donnes, ça va être assez coton de débrouiller ton affaire 

Cela dit, il arrive aussi parfois qu'un ordi soit mort, c'est une éventualité qu'on ne peut malheureusement pas écarter.

Alors, par analogie avec mon Wallstreet, l'ancêtre de ton Pismo, qui lui ressemble assez, je vois plusieurs causes possibles, ça peut venir de la carte "alim/son", d'un mauvais contact (spécialité des PowerBook G3, du WallStreet au Pismo) ou d'une panne matérielle. La PMU aussi pourrait être en cause (pareil, défection ou mauuvais contact), ou la carte processeur.

Si, après avoir branché l'alim, tu presse simultanément les touches maj+fn+ctrl+bouton de démarrage, est-ce qu'il se passe quelque chose ? (attention, s'il se passe quelque chose, attendre au moins quinze secondes avant de faire quoi que ce soit d'autre) et si oui, quoi ?


----------



## gladdic (25 Mars 2008)

C'est vrai que je n'ai pas trop donné de précisions sur mon ou mes soucis...

Donc: La batterie est sèche ( quand j'appuie sur le petit curseur aucun voyant s'allume), j'enleve la batterie et branche l'alimentation secteur rien ne se passe ( pas de voyant de charge), je replace la batterie meme chose.
J'ai l'impression étant donné que je n'ai pas le voyant près de l'écran allumé quand je le branche sur secteur, que le courant n'arrive pas ou il devrait aller...
*( J'ai testé mon alim j'ai bien + de 20 volts)


----------



## gladdic (25 Mars 2008)

Je viens de débrancher la pile mémoire et de remettre le secteur et "magie"!! il à démarré..


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2008)

Donc, premier suspect : la carte "alim/son". Sur ces machines, c'est un problème fréquent, et elle peut souffrir de deux types de panne :

1) Panne électronique : c'est mort, faut la changer (compter 150 à 200 &#8364
2) Soudures du jack d'alim cassées : faut la sortir et refaire les soudures (je l'ai fait sur plusieurs WallStreet, pas compliqué. A priori, ça doit être à peu près pareil sur le Pismo). 

Si tu "remues" un peu le jack d'alim lorsqu'il est branché, il y a du jeu ?

Pour la batterie, ça parait mort, si rien ne s'allume, à priori, elle s'est vidée au delà de la limite (les batteries au lithium ne doivent jamais voir leur tension tomber au dessous de 2,4V par élément, soit, pour une batterie de Pismo, au dessous de 9,6V (à mesurer entre les deux contacts des extrémités), sous peine de ne pas pouvoir être rechargée. Lorsque tu appuies sur le bouton d'une batterie vide, mais rechargeable, le premier point doit clignoter, si rien ne s'allume, à priori, c'est mort.

EDIT : je viens de voir ton dernier post arrivé pendant que j'écrivais le mien. alors, tu avais peut-être un mauvais contact du à de l'oxydation quelque part, sui s'est résorbé suite au démontage/remontage !


----------



## gladdic (25 Mars 2008)

En tous les cas je te remercie.


----------



## gladdic (26 Mars 2008)

Sinon, quel os puis-je instal, sachant que j'ai rajoute 512Mo et que je vais changer mon DD ?


----------



## jro44 (26 Mars 2008)

gladdic a dit:


> Sinon, quel os puis-je instal, sachant que j'ai rajoute 512Mo et que je vais changer mon DD ?


Tu as des infos *ici*. Peut-être que ça t'aidera ...


----------



## gladdic (26 Mars 2008)

J'aimerai plutot savoir quel systeme OS maxi le pismo 500Mhz supporte t'il?
avec 512Mo+DD 120Go


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2008)

gladdic a dit:


> J'aimerai plutot savoir quel systeme OS maxi le pismo 500Mhz supporte t'il?
> avec 512Mo+DD 120Go




Mac OS X 10.4.11


----------



## gladdic (26 Mars 2008)

Ok et ça pose un probleme si je l'achete d'occas?, si il à déjà été installé sur d'autre machines?
va t'il me manquer quelques choses?


----------



## gladdic (27 Mars 2008)

(une autre question qui va avec celle de dessus..., pourrais-je installer directement Mac os X 10.4.11 ou bien devrais-je aussi possèder Mac os 9 (qui est déja installé sur la machine)
sachant que mon but et de vider le DD afin d'installer Mac os X 10.4.11.
Merci.


----------



## Invité (27 Mars 2008)

Tu peux installer X.4 sans posséder Os9.
En revanche, tu perdras la possibilité de booter sur Os9 ainsi que la possibilité d'utiliser Classic.
Mais si tu n'as pas de logiciels spécifiques qui tournent sous 9, c'est sans importance.

Cela dit, je crois que tu serais plus à l'aise avec X.3.


----------



## gladdic (27 Mars 2008)

Invité a dit:


> Tu peux installer X.4 sans posséder Os9.
> En revanche, tu perdras la possibilité de booter sur Os9 ainsi que la possibilité d'utiliser Classic.
> Mais si tu n'as pas de logiciels spécifiques qui tournent sous 9, c'est sans importance.
> 
> Cela dit, je crois que tu serais plus à l'aise avec X.3.


 
Ok, sinon par rapport a ma premiere question= "ça pose un probleme si je l'achete d'occas?, si il à déjà été installé sur d'autre machines?
va t'il me manquer quelques choses?"
(license ou autres, je ne connais pas trop l'environement Mac " pour le moment...")


----------



## Invité (27 Mars 2008)

Va enlever des trucs sur un CD !  
Non, ça ne change rien.


----------



## gladdic (27 Mars 2008)

Invité a dit:


> Va enlever des trucs sur un CD !
> Non, ça ne change rien.



Non mais quand meme... je ne parlais pas des données du disque quand je demandai si il allait pas me manquer quelque chose:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2008)

gladdic a dit:


> Non mais quand meme... je ne parlais pas des données du disque quand je demandai si il allait pas me manquer quelque chose:rateau:



Ben non, il ne risque pas de te manquer un truc, le Pismo étant équipé d'origine d'un lecteur de DVD. Par contre, je pense comme Invité, sur cette machine, avec 512 Mo de Ram, tu serais plus à l'aise avec Panther (10.3.9) qu'avec Tiger. Que ça soit un 400 Mhz ou un 500 Mhz, ça reste un G3.


----------



## gladdic (28 Mars 2008)

OK merci a vous.
je ne crois pas de toutes facons qu'il soit possible de mettre + de 512Mo sur le pismo, non?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2008)

gladdic a dit:


> OK merci a vous.
> je ne crois pas de toutes facons qu'il soit possible de mettre + de 512Mo sur le pismo, non?



Si, deux barrettes de 512 Mo, il est en SDRam PC133 ! Mais même avec un Go, il sera de toute façon plus rapide avec Panther qu'avec Tiger


----------



## gladdic (4 Avril 2008)

Que pensez vous de ce disque dur, quelqu'un en a deja fait l'achat?
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/78...mn-8mo-interne.html?bloc=opinions&new=0#blocs


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2008)

gladdic a dit:


> Que pensez vous de ce disque dur, quelqu'un en a deja fait l'achat?
> http://www.macway.com/fr/product/78...mn-8mo-interne.html?bloc=opinions&new=0#blocs



J'ai la version 40 Go (acheté il y a bientôt deux ans) installée dans mon iBook de ce disque, et n'ait qu'à m'en louer, il est assez silencieux (quasiment imperceptible si je ne colle pas l'oreille sur la machine), et assez rapide pour un 5400 tr de cette taille.


----------



## gladdic (5 Avril 2008)

Ok, c est parti pour ce disque dur en 120.
Sinon, j ai installe OSX version 10.3.9, tres agreable.
Sinon, quel lecteur divx est le plus appropries pour ce genre de bestiole?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2008)

gladdic a dit:


> Ok, c est parti pour ce disque dur en 120.
> Sinon, j ai installe OSX version 10.3.9, tres agreable.
> Sinon, quel lecteur divx est le plus appropries pour ce genre de bestiole?



VLC est le plus "tous terrains" et un des moins gourmands en ressources, je pense que ça devrait aller avec cette machine !


----------



## gladdic (6 Avril 2008)

Petit soucis avec VLC, j ai que le son, pas d images.
En se qui concerne la video en streaming, c est pas la fete, vachement sacade..


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Avril 2008)

gladdic a dit:


> Petit soucis avec VLC, j ai que le son, pas d images.
> En se qui concerne la video en streaming, c est pas la fete, vachement sacade..



J'ai eu le problème sur l'iMac G3 de ma fille, sous Panther aussi, je lui ai installé une version plus ancienne de VLC (la 0.8.4), et c'est rentré dans l'ordre !

Pour le streaming, G3/400, c'est un poil court !


----------



## gladdic (13 Avril 2008)

Aie... le disque dur n'est plus a la vente chez macway...
Quelqu'un sais ou je peux en trouver un? (pas forcement en 120 d'ailleur).
Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2008)

gladdic a dit:


> Aie... le disque dur n'est plus a la vente chez macway...
> Quelqu'un sais ou je peux en trouver un? (pas forcement en 120 d'ailleur).
> Merci.


   Il est noté "En stock", ils en ont, il y a juste trois jours de délais sur la boutique de la rue Lafayette ? !


----------

